# Sampler Fear, etc



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I've been getting emails from some cigar retailers saying they are forced to discount samplers because of upcoming FDA regs. Don't the regs only apply to free samples ? (And the retailers are definitely not giving them away.)
Won't it be awhile till anyone in the industry has to comply if these regs go into effect ? (Not Aug 8, 2016)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> I've been getting emails from some cigar retailers saying they are forced to discount samplers because of upcoming FDA regs. Don't the regs only apply to free samples ? (And the retailers are definitely not giving them away.)
> Won't it be awhile till anyone in the industry has to comply if these regs go into effect ? (Not Aug 8, 2016)


And the furniture store by my house has been having a going outta business sale for almost 4 years also.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

E-mails will say just about anything to get you to like them - kinda like....... nvmd lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> And the furniture store by my house has been having a going outta business sale for almost 4 years also.


LOL - I remember my Dad pointing out a store in NYC (where he grew up) with a "going out of business" sign that had been there since he was a kid 50-years before. I muttered something about lying SOB's. He laughed and said, _"No, they just don't say WHEN they're going out of business"_.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Probably just a marketing bump caused by all those notes they took while in conferencing sessions at IPCPR. ;-)


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Well the regs seem to be going into effect in some places. For example beat the dealer is now charging 1.00 total for all won cigars instead of free. So I guess companies might be going into regulation mode early just to acquaint themselves with it? Idk.


----------

